

Why Kodak failed - stickfigure
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2935

======
mitchie_luna
Kodak was once the most successful company in the US but when the digital era
came, their business flank and many employees lost their jobs. I agree with
that innovation is not enough, adaptability is also important. Another vital
thing in a company is that they should know their focus because it will serve
as their guiding star along the way.

When a company has focus, they know where they are going and when changes
come, they know how to innovate and to adapt.

I hope Kodak will have another chance.

